
China’s tech giants are venturing into autonomous driving - raleighm
https://qz.com/1254112/every-big-tech-firm-in-china-is-becoming-a-self-driving-car-company/
======
paradite
Ah, so many links are in Chinese.

I wonder if it would be a good business to setup a website dedicated to
curating these non-breaking news on China in English.

~~~
xbmcuser
Google translate nowadays is almost good enough for reading such articles. You
can tell that it is machine translated as some of the words a human writer
won't use the same way but you can understand most of it. Its not as good at
reading forum post etc where a lot of slang and colloquialisms are used

